# prosumer, prosumerism



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosumer:
*Prosumer* is a portmanteau formed by contracting either the word *pro*fessional or *pro*ducer with the word con*sumer*. The term has taken on multiple conflicting meanings: the business sector sees the prosumer (professional–consumer) as a market segment, whereas economists see the prosumer (producer–consumer) as having greater independence from the mainstream economy. It can also be thought of as converse to the *consumer* with a passive role, denoting an active role as the individual gets more involved in the process. More recently, in the mental health field, the word "'prosumer'" has come to mean "consumer/provider," also known as a "peer provider," such as a Peer support specialist or other mental health consumer who also provides peer support mental health services (background on peer-run mental health services).

Πολλές, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους, σημασίες για τη λέξη *prosumer*. Βιβλιογραφικές πηγές: http://books.google.com/books?lr=&as_brr=0&q=prosumer&btnG=Search+Books. Οι τέσσερις βασικές σημασίες τής λέξης: http://www.wordspy.com/words/prosumer.asp

1. Για το *prosumer = professional consumer*, προτείνω *ημιεπαγγελματίας*, και επίθ. *ημιεπαγγελματικός* (παλιά, ημιάσχετη, ημιεπαγγελματική συζήτηση εδώ).

2. Για το *prosumer = producer/consumer*, προτείνω *παραγωγικός καταναλωτής *(το *ενεργός / ενεργητικός καταναλωτής* δεν το βλέπω να μπορεί να δηλώσει χωρίς αμφισημίες την εδώ σημασία τού _prosumer_, ενώ ένα πορτμαντό *παραναλωτής* κάνει μόνο για λεξιπλασία που βγάζει γέλιο).

Για πείτε κι εσείς, βρε παιδιά, καμιά καλή ιδέα! Ευχαριστώ θερμά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2009)

Πάντως αυτό το πορτμαντό, ανιστόρητος το έφτιαξε στα αγγλικά. Ανιστόρητος, εχθρός των Ακκαδίων, ή επαγγελματίας φίλος των Σουμερίων, που ζούσε από τον φιλοσουμερισμό. 
ΟΚ, το ξέρω ότι το σωστό είναι prosumerian και prosumerianism, αλλά πού θα ξανάβρισκα τέτοια πάσα; 

Επί της ουσίας: 
1. Για το prosumer = professional consumer, θα μπορούσε ίσως να ισχύει (κατά περίπτωση) και το *απαιτητικός ερασιτέχνης*.
2. Για το prosumer = producer *+* consumer, θα προτείνω επίσης το *συμπαραγωγός καταναλωτής*.
Για τις άλλες δύο έννοιες που παραπέμπεις:
3. Για το producing + consumer θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να φτιάξουμε έναν *παραγωγοκαταναλωτή*, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα.
4. Χρήσιμη έννοια, που μπορεί να χρειαστεί, προέρχεται από το proactive + consumer. Ίσως «*προκαταναλωτής*» ή «*πρωτοκαταναλωτής*»;


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Μια ιδέα  Δύο ιδέες για το prosumer = professional consumer: _απαιτητικός καταναλωτής _ή εναλλακτικά _έμπειρος καταναλωτής_
για να αποφύγουμε το σωστό, σύμφωνα με τον 1ο ορισμό του wordspy, αλλά μάλλον όχι τόσο εύσημο _ερασιτέχνης._ Εξάλλου ο prosumer με αυτή την έννοια, μπορεί να είναι συχνά ερασιτέχνης στον τομέα του προϊόντος (και πολλές φορές επαγγελματίας, όμως), αλλά ως καταναλωτή κάθε άλλο παρά ερασιτέχνη μπορούμε να τον πούμε. Στέκουν επίσης και σαν ορισμοί καταναλωτικής ομάδας (market segment), χαϊδεύοντας και λίγο τ' αυτιά της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας. Αποφεύγω την κυριολεξία του _επαγγελματία καταναλωτή_, γιατί ο όρος είναι ήδη καπαρωμένος από πολλές κυρίες που γνωρίζω. 
Τον _συμπαραγωγό καταναλωτή_ που προτείνει ο Δρ7χ για τον producer-consumer, θα τον προτιμούσα σκέτο παραγωγό-καταναλωτή (για τη χρήση από οικονομολόγους που αναφέρεται στη Wikipedia), γιατί ο συμπαραγωγός ίσως παραπέμπει στο ότι παράγουμε μαζί κάτι. Αλλά έτσι παραμένει ο producing consumer αβάφτιστος. Και μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένω να φτάσει παντού ο δεύτερος καφές...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Δεν είναι σοβαρή γλώσσα αυτή.

Επισημοποιημένες είναι οι πρώτες δύο σημασίες. Από ODE:
*prosumer* noun
1 a person who buys electronic goods that are of a standard between those aimed at consumers and professionals.
2 a consumer who becomes involved with designing or customizing products for their own needs.
ORIGIN 1980s: from _professional_ or _producer_ + _consumer_.​
Στο πρώτο κολλάει καλύτερα ο *ημιεπαγγελματίας*, νομίζω.
Για το δεύτερο εγώ θα έβαζα *παραγωγός-καταναλωτής*. Αλλά κεφάλι στον ντορβά δε βάζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> 1 a person who buys electronic goods that are of a standard between those aimed at consumers and professionals.
> Στο πρώτο κολλάει καλύτερα ο *ημιεπαγγελματίας*, νομίζω.



Ειδικά για ηλεκτρονικά κλπ θα μπορούσε να είναι (πέρα από απαιτητικός καταναλωτής κλπ) και ο *(απαιτητικός) χομπίστας*.

Έχω την αίσθηση (που ενισχύεται από αυτό το λήμμα του ODE) ότι η άλλη συζήτηση σάς ωθεί στο «ημιεπαγγελματικός». Ο αγγλικός ορισμός μού βγάζει θετική έννοια, το ελληνικό «ημιεπαγγελματίας» μου δείχνει κάτι όχι 100% «σοβαρό» (π.χ. ημιεπαγγελματίας ποδοσφαιριστής).

Χώρια που στα ελληνικά συχνά χαρακτηρίζουμε «επαγγελματίες» τους «ψωνισμένους» που αγοράζουν ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν και δεν είναι (short of..) επαγγελματικό.



nickel said:


> Δεν είναι σοβαρή γλώσσα αυτή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Να εξηγήσω, πρώτον, ότι σου διόρθωσα το OED σε ODE. Το _Oxford Dictionary of English_ είναι επίτομο λεξικό, πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε με τον τίτλο _New Oxford Dictionary of English_ (NODE), γράφτηκε από την αρχή και είναι ένα από τα πιο αξιόπιστα επίτομα λεξικά. Το χρησιμοποιώ σε συνδυασμό με το _Encarta_ για έγκυρους ορισμούς.

«Δεν είναι σοβαρή γλώσσα αυτή» = Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα να φτιάχνεις νεολογισμό από τέσσερα αδιαφανή πρώτα συνθετικά με τέσσερις διαφορετικές σημασίες. Περισσότερο θυμίζει τις δικές μας λεξιπλασίες της πλάκας. Αλλά, όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι, δεν ξέρει στο τέλος ο ήλιος από πού να βγει.


----------



## Themis (May 12, 2016)

*prosumer*

Πολύπαθος όρος ο prosumer, αν πάτε στη Wikipedia θα ζαλιστείτε. Το ηλεκτρονικό Oxford Dictionaries δίνει:

1 An amateur who purchases equipment with quality or features suitable for professional use: _the magazine is aimed at the prosumer who uses a $10,000 camera to make home movies of his dog_
2 A prospective consumer who is involved in the design, manufacture, or development of a product or service: _a panel of prosumers weighed in on the plans for the new shampoo_
*Origin*
1980s: blend of professional or producer or proactive and consumer.

Ανάλογα δίνουν και άλλα λεξικά. Αν αφήσουμε κατά μέρος την πρώτη σημασία (που φαίνεται να προέρχεται από το professional+consumer και όχι από το producer+consumer, και μπορεί να αποδοθεί με τη βοήθεια του επιθέτου "ημιεπαγγελματικός") και κρατήσουμε μόνο επικουρικά τη δεύτερη (στον βαθμό μάλιστα που υπονοεί άμισθη συνεισφορά στα κέρδη της επιχείρησης), υπάρχει και μια άλλη σημασία ολοένα αυξανόμενης σπουδαιότητας στο πλαίσιο εναλλακτικών αλληλοβοηθητικών σχημάτων. Για παράδειγμα εδώ:

RED GLOBAL DE TRUEQUE: Το κίνημα του κοινωνικού χρήματος

Αρχίζοντας στο Μπουένος Άιρες το 1995 σαν μια απλή λέσχη ανταλλαγών, το Παγκόσμιο Δίκτυο Ανταλλαγών (Red Global De Trueque ή απλώς RGT), το κίνημα του κοινωνικού χρήματος όπως το ονομάζουν στη Λατινική Αμερική, εξελίχθηκε σε ένα κοινωνικοοικονομικό φαινόμενο, που πλέον αφορά εκατοντάδες χιλιάδων ανθρώπων σε τουλάχιστον εννέα νοτιοαμερικανικές χώρες. [...] Την 1η Μαΐου του 1995 στήθηκε η πρώτη δημόσια ανταλλακτική "αγορά". Τα μέλη της ομάδας αρχικά συναντιόνταν κάθε Σάββατο για να ανταλλάξουν αγαθά (πρώτα τρόφιμα και μικροαντικείμενα και αργότερα και κάποιες υπηρεσίες όπως ιατρικές συμβουλές και θεραπείες, κομμώσεις κ.λπ.). [...] Ο όγκος όμως της δουλειάς για την παρακολούθηση και ενημέρωση του βιβλίου ανταλλαγών ήταν μεγάλος ακόμα και όταν αφορούσε μόνον 60 μέλη. Αυτό οδήγησε στην υιοθέτηση μιας μορφής τσεκ, ενός είδους ομολόγου ανταλλαγών.
Λίγο αργότερα η έκδοση ανταλλακτικού χρήματος, των creditos (ονομασία που παραπέμπει ετυμολογικά στην πίστη και την εμπιστοσύνη), ήρθε ως φυσική συνέπεια της εξάπλωσης του συστήματος. Τα creditos έχουν αντιστοιχία 1:1 με το πέσο Αργεντινής. Όλα τα νέα μέλη με την εγγραφή τους παραλαμβάνουν τον ίδιο αριθμό creditos. *Η ιδιότητα του μέλους συναρτάται με την παραγωγή και την κατανάλωση εντός του συστήματος. Έτσι, οι κάτοχοι creditos δεν είναι αποταμιευτές αλλά παραγωγοί και καταναλωτές εντός του δικτύου ανταλλαγών. Έχουν γι' αυτό ονομαστεί prosumers (από τις λέξεις producer και consumer), κάτι που στα ελληνικά συχνά αποδίδεται με τον αδόκιμο όρο "παραναλωτές"(*)*.
[...]
___________________
* Δεδομένου ότι _παραναλίσκω_ σημαίνει δαπανώ κακώς, σπαταλώ (εξ ου και παρανάλωμα το οποίο σημαίνει το περιττώς αναλωθέν), είναι φανερό ότι ο όρος είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλος και παραπλανητικός, διότι εν μέρει αντιφάσκει προς τη σημασία του prosumer που σημαίνει τη διπλή ιδιότητα του παραγωγού-καταναλωτή. Όμως η κύρια αιτία που κάνει τον όρο "παραναλωτής" αδόκιμο είναι, εν προκειμένω, ότι η σπατάλη και ο καταναλωτισμός είναι αντίθετα με τις αρχές του RGT. 

Ο όρος φαίνεται να πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον Τόφλερ. Παραθέτω από το World Wide Words:

It was coined in 1980 by the futurist Alvin Toffler — in his book The Third Wave — as a blend of producer and consumer. He used it to describe a possible future type of consumer who would become involved in the design and manufacture of products, so they could be made to individual specification.

Τα ερωτήματα:
- Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν και πώς έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά;
- Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα πέρα από το προφανές _παραγωγός-καταναλωτής_, ιδίως μάλιστα με μια σύνθετη λέξη που να προσπαθεί να θυμίσει άμεσα το prosumer; (Οι δικές μου φαντασιώσεις οδήγησαν στην αντικατάσταση του "καταναλωτή" από τον "χρήστη", αλλά δεν μου φαίνονται λαμπρές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2016)

Στη μετάφραση του _Τρίτου κύματος_ (Κάκτος 1982), ο Ερ. Μπαρτζινόπουλος χρησιμοποίησε τους όρους _παραγωγαναλωτής_ και _παραγωγανάλωση_ (σελ. 453 κ.επ.).


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2016)

...
*prosumer, prosumerism*


from the once-pro-sumer-cum-summa-expert, Yours Truly. Summa Lexilogica, with all its pros and cons.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> 3. Για το producing + consumer θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να φτιάξουμε έναν *παραγωγοκαταναλωτή*, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα.



Κοντά έπεσες μάστορα, αλλά βλέπεις πως είχε και καλύτερο...


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> *prosumer, prosumerism*


 Δεν έψαξα στην κιβωτό των γνώσεων πριν βάλω το ερώτημα. Και μου το έχω πει πολλές φορές, αλλά δεν με ακούω... Ευχαριστώ, παίδες. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2016)

Σχετική συζήτηση *κι εδώ*:



Themis said:


> Πολύπαθος όρος ο prosumer [...]
> 
> Ο όρος φαίνεται να πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον Τόφλερ. Παραθέτω από το World Wide Words:
> 
> It was coined in 1980 by the futurist Alvin Toffler — in his book *The Third Wave* — as a blend of producer and consumer. He used it to describe a possible future type of consumer who would become involved in the design and manufacture of products, so they could be made to individual specification.





drsiebenmal said:


> Στη μετάφραση του _*Τρίτου κύματος*_ (Κάκτος 1982), ο Ερ. Μπαρτζινόπουλος χρησιμοποίησε τους όρους _παραγωγαναλωτής_ και _παραγωγανάλωση_ (σελ. 453 κ.επ.).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Κυκλοφορούν ήδη και κάποιες αναπόφευκτες απλολογίες με *παραγαναλωτές*:

https://www.google.gr/search?q=παρα...efox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=a4I1V-bDMYTY8AfTn7TQAg


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

Να υποθέσω ότι κοιτάζουμε τον όρο ιστορικά και μέσα στα πλαίσια του συγκεκριμένου συγγράμματος; Ρωτάω γιατί υπάρχει καθιερωμένη επιστημονική ορολογία για τους τύπους καταναλωτών, και των πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς και τι μας κρύβεις.


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2016)

Παραγανάλωμα του πυρός....


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2016)

Δεν κρύβω τίποτα, αλλά σήμερα έχει έξαρση το Αλτσχάιμερ και πρέπει να ανοίξω βιβλίο και βαριέμαι. Νομίζω κάτι με grassroots innovation που σήμαινε τους καταναλωτές που συμμετέχουν στην ανάπτυξη προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2021)

prosumer = ενεργός καταναλωτής
Άκης Σκέρτσος, υφυπουργός στον πρωθυπουργό (πιο ανατσούμπαλος όρος δεν υπάρχει), σε άρθρο του στα Νέα (5-6 Ιουνίου 2021), σ. 13.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2021)

Earion said:


> prosumer = ενεργός καταναλωτής
> Άκης Σκέρτσος, υφυπουργός στον πρωθυπουργό (πιο ανατσούμπαλος όρος δεν υπάρχει), σε άρθρο του στα Νέα (5-6 Ιουνίου 2021), σ. 13.


Αυτός θα μπορούσε να είναι και proactive consumer...


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2021)

Themis said:


> ..... (Οι δικές μου φαντασιώσεις οδήγησαν στην αντικατάσταση του "καταναλωτή" από τον "χρήστη", αλλά δεν μου φαίνονται λαμπρές.)


Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί στην απόδοση του _produser.☺_

Για το prosumer είχα σκεφτεί το _καταναλωπαραγωγός._


----------

